# Halo - Gathering Exception Data



## aavion (Jun 9, 2006)

I've had this problem for a long time now. Every time I try to play a Campaign map, Halo closes and then a box appears saying, "Gathering exception data..." and it closes later, and then that box saying "Halo has encountered a problem and needs to close." 

I've gone to the Microsoft website and looked at its solution, and it worked for about 10 minutes before I encountered that error again. It's always at the same door or checkpoint that that happens. 

Can anyone please help me here? I'll be stuck playing Halo Trial forever if I don't get this problem fixed.


----------



## halo459 (Aug 12, 2005)

You can uninstall then reinstall the software back on your computer. That is, if you want to.


----------



## aavion (Jun 9, 2006)

You mean reinstall Halo? Tried that. =\


----------



## halo459 (Aug 12, 2005)

Well check if you have a firewall that's on your computer. It may be blocking certain programs like Halo. Try that and see what happens


----------



## halo459 (Aug 12, 2005)

If you get the message again saying halo needs to close, send an error report to find out why this is happening. Then there is a possibility you can start playing halo again.


----------

